# Melodyne question on their Essentials vs Studio versions



## dathyr1 (Jun 20, 2017)

Got an email for a upgrade sale on Melodyne Studio. Even with the sale and me being retired it is beyond my budget to buy that version.

My only curious question is does anybody have the Studio and why would I need that kind of upgrade from my Essential version?

I got my license for Melodyne Essentials when I bought my DAW and happy with what it does for me.

Again just curious,

Dave


----------



## chillbot (Jun 20, 2017)

I forget all the various versions, they have a lot out there... I think I have a couple different free ones that came with stuff over the years as well as Studio. In yours are you able to change notes within harmonies? That was the big thing for me that got me to buy Studio. So you can change a B to a C if it's isolated but can you change a B to a C within a chord?


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 21, 2017)

I haven't played around with Melodyne Essentials(just recently installed) that much yet cause of getting my studio reorganized with some new hardware. Seems some of these versions can work across multi tracks at one time.
I am happy with Essentials and just need to work on one track at a time, but don't know limitations for wave files till I get into it more-it is cool to be able to change pitches, etc. Whether working across multtracks gets better alignment for all the adjustments we do, I don't know. But cant afford it anyway.

thanks for your reply,

Dave


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Jun 21, 2017)

http://www.celemony.com/en/melodyne/editions-and-technical-matters
Too bad essential to assistant upgrade is not discounted.


----------



## LondonMike (Jun 21, 2017)

I have Studio 4 and I found the multitrack capability was a game-changer for me as far as workflow goes. Also, the polyphonic capability for tuning guitar chords etc. I'm not sure which version does what and it all depends on what you mostly use it for.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 21, 2017)

Karsten Vogt said:


> http://www.celemony.com/en/melodyne/editions-and-technical-matters
> Too bad essential to assistant upgrade is not discounted.



There is a comparison chart halfway down this page that goes into details, but the major points are probably:

1. Essential version: basic pitch and note length control.
2. Assistant version: adds vibrato and note transistion control.
3. Editor version: adds polyphonic control (chords or mixed material).
4. Studio version: adds multitrack function, seeing/editing all your tracks at once.

Check the page above for more detailed info. There are more differences but these are the major features I find I use the most. Hope this helps.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you x-bassist and everyone else.

I saw the comparison charts you mentioned. The Editor version looks interesting with the Polyphonic. As you all say, it is kind of what I am trying to do.

thanks,
Dave


----------



## Fleer (Jun 21, 2017)

What's note transition control and why would we need it?


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 21, 2017)

Fleer said:


> What's note transition control and why would we need it?



It's what you may think of as legato, the transition between notes. If you don't regularly work with legato samples for instrument building (or need to remove/adjust these sounds ) or need to adjust legato/portemento/glissanos in recordings then you may never need it. Same with vibrato control, but being able to add/ remove / enhance/ de-emphasize/adjust length and curve on these elements is quiet impressive when you do need it. I've added and removed vibrato from samples and it's done a great job (it can also adjust pitch center as well), even turning vibrato up or down a bit (which it does well) is a very cool feature when needed and sounds natural if not used to an extreme.


----------



## Fleer (Jun 21, 2017)

Thank you for taking the time and explaining.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jun 23, 2017)

the Thing i was missing most with essential is the individual control over note drift, note vibrato and note pitch. for These functions you only have macros in essential. formant control is completely missing. for working with voice recordings essential was a no go for me.


----------



## X-Bassist (Jun 23, 2017)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> the Thing i was missing most with essential is the individual control over note drift, note vibrato and note pitch. for These functions you only have macros in essential. formant control is completely missing. for working with voice recordings essential was a no go for me.



Yes, this is possible in the assistant version (works very well). They had a sale around Christmas where I got this version for $99 (not an upgrade), then got a further discount from JRR shop or Audio Deluxe (maybe got it down to $86?). I would wait until they have another sale like this, def worth it.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi X-Bassist and all,

How well does Melodyne Assistant do monophonic voice/audio to midi? Say I hum in some jazz solo licks, does it interpret the audio well once I am happy with the audio notes in Melodyne? 

Be another tool for creating Jazz solo ideas away from a keyboard.

take care,
Dave


----------



## Saxer (Jun 24, 2017)

dathyr1 said:


> Hi X-Bassist and all,
> 
> How well does Melodyne Assistant do monophonic voice/audio to midi? Say I hum in some jazz solo licks, does it interpret the audio well once I am happy with the audio notes in Melodyne?
> 
> ...


It's good. But you have to be a really(!) good singer to sing jazz licks in tune. The ear is tolerant in correcting vocal tracks while listening. Melodyne isn't. It's good!


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Saxer said:


> It's good. But you have to be a really(!) good singer to sing jazz licks in tune. The ear is tolerant in correcting vocal tracks while listening. Melodyne isn't. It's good!



Understood. I know Melodyne will pick up on every little thing I will do wrong humming in a vocal track. I do have another possible tool to my disposal which may/will keep me in tune better which is the Voice Live Touch by TC-Helicon. Certain presets have auto tuning feature built in which works pretty good. Just things to experiment around with and how well Melodyne will work with processed voicings- I know Melodyne prefers original voice. Also be interesting to see what Melodyne does with voice legato bends/slides from one tone to another and to change to midi.

I would not upgrade to Meldyne editor or assistant just for doing this-I like many of the other features above and beyond Essentials.


----------



## dathyr1 (Jun 29, 2017)

Want to thank everyone for all the information and differences on Melodyne versions. I just now updated to Melodyne Editor for a lower price. Was going to go to Assistant but for just a little more cost wise I got the Editor version. All installed and working. So I am all set on this end to do my editing and looking forward to learning and using the new features.

take care,
Dave


----------



## dathyr1 (Jul 27, 2017)

I am just asking one more question in this Melodyne topic I originally asked. I now currently have the Melodyne editor version. I keep getting emails to upgrade to the "Melodyne Studio". I am pretty sure I don't need this version right now, but:

Do any of you use the Melodyne Studio version to use across all DAW tracks, and how beneficial is this feature to you?

thanks all for your previous answers. Enjoy the Melodyne Editor version.

Dave


----------



## paulmatthew (May 18, 2018)

FYI the deal is back. A good time to upgrade if you have Editor or below.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 18, 2018)

paulmatthew said:


> FYI the deal is back. A good time to upgrade if you have Editor or below.



Yes, Assistant to Studio is $199, but I’m not sure I need multitrack correction. The pitch and vibrato control is pretty cool in assistant though. Correction either (or adding more vibrato) is a snap.


----------



## gregh (May 18, 2018)

I have Editor and was a bit tempted by Studio, but I dont think I would use the multitrack facility much so I am giving the upgrade a miss. I don't really use Melodyne for correction though. The upgrade from whatever the freebie version I had to Editor was well worth it


----------



## rnappi (May 18, 2018)

Essential-->Studio upgrade is $270 at JRR or PluginDiscounts if anyone is looking to shave a few more bucks off the deal.


----------



## lp59burst (May 18, 2018)

I just went from M4 Essential to M4 Studio for $259 at Audio Deluxe.
I used their "MAY2018" code plus a $10 off coupon that was still valid from a previous purchase I made with them last year...


----------



## tav.one (May 18, 2018)

Multitrack is such a great feature & a big time saver, I can't go back.


----------



## paulmatthew (May 19, 2018)

Think I'm going to go for Essential > Editor. I currently have Waves Tune LT and Melodyne Essential . Instead of going for Waves Tune full for literally the same price Melodyne Editor seems like a better choice to get .


----------

